# Free worker 23 yes old , uk . Experience needed



## tom01914 (May 18, 2011)

Well mannered 23 yr old guy from York , uk

Looking to work on renovation project in Spain or wherever really.

Will work for free , I just want experience!!

Already have building experience, plastering,painting, tiling, (built emergency housing in romania last year)

Speak some Spanish aswell

Email me cheers Henry


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tom01914 said:


> Well mannered 23 yr old guy from York , uk
> 
> Looking to work on renovation project in Spain or wherever really.
> 
> ...


if you're looking for voluntary work have a look in the 'useful links' sticky thread - there are links to various organisations where you can get board in exchange for work


----------



## generate (Aug 18, 2010)

My partner and I have hosted several volunteer helpers over the last few months, assisting us with renovations at our rural guesthouse. We found them all via the HelpX website, and I would suggest using this or a similar site where both host and helper have to register. One big advantage is that you can read reviews of hosts written by other helpers. Hope you find somewhere suitable!


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Is it just building work you are looking for, or will you consider working on the land?


----------

